# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  جزوه ی پرشده ی ملاک پور و ذهبی

## Zolghadr

سلام بچه ها وقتتون بخیر
من پارسال این کلاسارو شرکت کردم ولی بدلایلی جزوه هاشونو نتونستم پرینت بگیرم بنابراین از رو عکس خوندم متاسفانه به همین دلیل بعضی عکسای جزوم نیست یا حالا حواسم نبوده اسکرین نگرفتم میشه اگر کسی داره کمکم کنه مرسی 
اجرتون باخدا

----------


## MrSaber

جزوه پر شده سال قبل رو میخوای؟

----------


## Zolghadr

اره پارسال باشه بهتره چون من پارسال ثبت نام کردم  ولی در صورت ناچاری باید جواب سوالامو تو جزوات امسال بگردم دیگ یا اینکه فیلمشو پیدا کنم

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zolghadr


اره پارسال باشه بهتره چون من پارسال ثبت نام کردم  ولی در صورت ناچاری باید جواب سوالامو تو جزوات امسال بگردم دیگ یا اینکه فیلمشو پیدا کنم


پارسال سالیانه رو تاملند جزوه پر شده نمیزاشت از نکته تستا جزوه پر شده رو مد کرد*

----------


## Zolghadr

> *پارسال سالیانه رو تاملند جزوه پر شده نمیزاشت از نکته تستا جزوه پر شده رو مد کرد*


بله همونطوره من میگفتم اگر کسی خودش نوشته بعضی جاهارو اگر میتونه لطف کنه کمکم کنه که اونم نیست مجبورم فیلمو دان کنم دیگ

----------


## mh81

اگه کسی کانالی سراغ داره که نکته و تست های پارسال ملاک پور رو داشته باشه لطفا آیدی کانالو امتیاز کنه برام

----------


## lil lily

سلام کسی میتونه شماره تستایی که ملاک پور از آی کیو و خیلی سبز توی کلاس جامع تاملند به بچه هاش میگفت حل کننو بهم بگه ؟یک دنیا ممنون

----------

